# New member Epileptic and trying.chkd



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Morning all,

New to the site - its lovely.

Just wondered if any of you are in a similar boat to me.  i am epileptic and trying to conceive - 3 1/2 years now, had a lap and dye and HyCosi and everything seems ok.  Hubby's S count normal when checked.  I am on the list for IUI now, hopefully hear later this month.

Any help n advise would be much appreciated.

Many thanks.

Jay.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Jay

Welcome to FF. Glad you found it all ok. You will get lots of support from the other members on here. We have a great bunch of members.
Love kimx  x x


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Jay

Welcome to FF  

Good Luck with your treatment

Love
Bear
xxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Jay,

I would consider discussing your epilepsy with your GP and request an appointment to see someone like an epilepsy specialist nurse who has an interest in women who are of child bearing age, it may be that they can take a look at your medication and see if this may be part of the problem.

The Birmingham Womens have an epilepsy clinic, they may be able to help you, alternatively, the epilepsy specialist nurse I work with might be able to point you in the right direction. IM me if you want the info.

Kerry


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

i would be very grateful if you could get me some info from the epilepsy specialist nurse for me, a telephone number of email address would do, anything to point me in the right direction. Its hard sometimes when you have an underlying medical condition, apart from not being able to concieve.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Jay

Just wanted to wish you tonnes of luck with your treatment

Love Abbi


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jay

Welcome to the FF!

I too have an underlying condition and taking am taking anti-convulsant medication.  I'll send you a message with my email address in hun.

Everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## Zoe b (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,
I've got epilepsy as well and been trying for 3 years. only petit mal so not on medication, but i was told by my gp that you can't take medication and get pregnant as the medication can affect a foetus.
Plus, there's a risk of more fits during labour so they won't let you have a home birth or anything and i think they just keep more of an eye on you whilst you go through treatment.


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Zoe,

I have complex partial seizures which are not controlled, lots of medication unfortunately n side effects potentially for baby.  i have been changing my meds for a few years now, stopping the drugs that do the most damage, can't come off Phenytoin though which is quite bad.

i am not wrong in wanting to be a mum am i?  i ask myself this often!  i would love my child - even if it had some disability, (but i pray not!). i would so love my own little angel - don't know if i am doing the right thing though try for one.  Gets me very down,i think i have turned into a pessimist.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Jay bee

Of course you should be a mum, a disability or medical condition should not stop you from doing what you wan't to do. I had a friend at school who's mum had quite bad epilepsy and she learn't to live and cope with it.
I have had numerous operations for a bowel disease reason for IF and I now have arthritis not severe but there are some days that can be quite painful. I also have an ileostomy and although the bowel disease is not thought to be heriditary I do have concerns. But my condition has made me the person I am today a much stronger and strong willed person than I used to be. Push that thought to the back of your mind and concentrate on positive thoughts. I hope I haven't been to pushy but don't be so hard on yourself.
I wish you all the best and welcome you to FF this site has really helped me especially as I am approaching tx.

Take care
Jaybxx


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words my friend.  i will do my best to think positive, i know it is the only thing (along with this site) that will keep me sane when i am having a bad day n feeling down.

good luck.

Jay


----------



## zara2005 (Aug 24, 2005)

hi jay bee

just wanted to tell u i hav a friend who was ttc for a very long time. appar it was discovered that one of her meds causes early miscarraiges and they thought she was miscarrying even be4 she discovered she had conceived. once they changed her meds she conceived. perhaps the first thing u shud do is get ur meds reviewed by an epileptic spec nurse or cons.

good luck
let us know how u get on
luv zara xxx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi sweetie,

I think your epilepsy is almost a separate issue. Firstly you are a woman who is desperate to have children and secondly you have a condition that effects you physically. Of course you are  right to want to share the most natural female joy of being pregnant. Nobody can argue with or take that away from you. I wish you all the luck and happiness in the world hon.

Love Tinx x


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Jaybee

You totally have the right to be a mum and don't let anyone tell you different!!  My mum has suffered with grand mal epilepsy since she was 6 months old.  She concieved my brother and I with no problems and I she changed her drugs whilst pg as her docotors told her that having fits would be less harmful than the drugs - but this was 32 years ago and there have obviously been developments since....

Anyway, although when I was teeny I got scared when I saw my mum fitting, it didn't stop her doing the normal mumsey things with me and my bro - we just took the bus instead of her driving!!  She was (and still is) a really good mum!

Good luck on your journey and I hope your dreams come true 

Love
Churchill
xxxxxxxx


----------

